# Overstocked tank update.



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

update: I can say that it works realy well. No problems, no fights.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

More


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

More


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

and last. Hope you like them







I jyst saw the nice Jawn


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

NICE


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

nice pygos


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

dude, you have got one of the nicest tanks/fish/shoals i've seen. congrats on that. it's so cool. would asking for a video of them demolishing a large feeder be too forward i wonder?







you may only be able to get redbellys over there but yours are so clean......they're perfect looking natt's and you should be proud of those bruisers. they look like they can wreck shop!!!!!!


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I've seen many zoos and public aquariums offering such attractions as overstocked pygocentrus tanks. I can only hypothesize that the fish are so worried about another fish attacking while their guard is down start a fight.

Just make sure you have plenty of filtration, and all should go well. I will warn you, in my experience with overstocking, if they do start to fight, they will usually all gang up on one. You might not even realize that there is one missing for a while!

Congrats on the success of this project.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice p's.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good to see that they are still doing great


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice tank i love the set up. hope u dont lose any. good luck


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

great setup nice ps


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice fish and tank


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Man, I like looking forward to yout tank pics!
Its f*cking AMazing!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

FootClanSkates said:


> I've seen many zoos and public aquariums offering such attractions as overstocked pygocentrus tanks. I can only hypothesize that the fish are so worried about another fish attacking while their guard is down start a fight.
> 
> Just make sure you have plenty of filtration, and all should go well. I will warn you, in my experience with overstocking, if they do start to fight, they will usually all gang up on one. You might not even realize that there is one missing for a while!
> 
> ...


My filtersystem pumps 500 G/h.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

that tank rock,s







men look,s very nice one of the best set-up,s iff seen


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome looking tank!, and what enormous Reds!!!









One of the finest tanks around!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice setup


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

what kind of lighting is that? Also did you use a substrate other than sand?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice, i plan to have 6 reds in my 60 gallon i hope it works


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

is this right so its 20 gallons per fish, you have 14 in a 100 gallon tank

so its 7.1 gallons for each fish you have. am i right?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i hope the memebers that see this and decide they would like to over stock realize

the extra bit of work it takes to do it, dont just expect things to work out


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> i hope the memebers that see this and decide they would like to over stock realize
> 
> the extra bit of work it takes to do it, dont just expect things to work out
> [snapback]862467[/snapback]​


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Very Very Nice!!!! 
Love the set up!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> is this right so its 20 gallons per fish, you have 14 in a 100 gallon tank
> 
> so its 7.1 gallons for each fish you have. am i right?
> [snapback]862439[/snapback]​


Yup


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

That is great.

I have 24 RBP in a 240 gallon and I know how much fun it is at feeding time
















All the best.. Just keep them well fed!!!


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

It looks like it's works just fine , i see no fin-nips









Damn stugge that's a nice shoal you have there , beautiful tank-setup , i like the color of your sand and nice pieces of drift-wood
















Good filtration brings you pygos in healty condition , i hope you have never probs whit this in the future a additional filter is maybe a option









Congratsss whit your setup man !!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow I love the set-up and I usually dont like the overstocking but it appears you do they extra maintance to make this a success.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

stingray said:


> It looks like it's works just fine , i see no fin-nips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First THANKS!

The sand is birdsand.
i have 2 pumps in there that do 500G/h (the tank is 100G)


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I love the setup mate, looks great.








good luck with it, and i hope you dont lose any.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My thoughts about your set-up and Reds haven't changed ever since you posted your first pictures here - absolutely breath-taking


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Hot tank,


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow nice setup, good luck with the overstocking--i heard they bite each other a lot...


----------

